# Quickies



## MsPATS (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope the guys can explain this to me. My BF of 9 months loves quickies. He loves the spontaneous quick meetings either early in the morning, late at night or in the afternoon. Sometimes he will text me at 3 a.m. wanting to come over. Our sex is great and I love that he is thinking about me at different times when we are apart, but I don't understand his love for quickies as opposed to long over night sex.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

How long have you been together? How much time to the two of you spend together _not_ having sex?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Long overnight sex is great. It's also a lot of effort. Quickies are easy like masturbating and a bit self serving. But with the added benefit of an emotional connection and affirmation and ego boost. 

Ideally there is a balance.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

MsPATS said:


> I hope the guys can explain this to me. My BF of 9 months loves quickies. He loves the spontaneous quick meetings either early in the morning, late at night or in the afternoon. Sometimes he will text me at 3 a.m. wanting to come over. Our sex is great and I love that he is thinking about me at different times when we are apart, but I don't understand his love for quickies as opposed to long over night sex.


Probably because his wife would get upset if he failed to come home...

Seriously? A BF wanting quickie sex all the time is one of the best ways to know you are in a relationship with a selfish prick!


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Quickies are nice if we are just hot for each other and need to find some focus for the kids because we can't keep our hands off each other. But that quickie is going to turn into a full night of lovemaking once the kids go to bed. Quickies are just for the male, in my case anyway, so I always let her know, the favor will get returned 2 fold. But the quickies in our case are due to time restraints, nothing more.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Probably because his wife would get upset if he failed to come home...
> 
> Seriously? A BF wanting quickie sex all the time is one of the best ways to know you are in a relationship with a selfish prick!


That's sort of where I was going with my earlier questions. I would guess he's just selfish. But, it's entirely possible that while she thinks this guy is her boyfriend, he thinks she's just his booty call.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

Rowan said:


> That's sort of where I was going with my earlier questions. I would guess he's just selfish. But, it entirely possible that while she thinks this guy is her boyfriend, he thinks she's just his booty call.


:iagree:

If he was wanting more than a physical release, he would go out of his way to make the time to have hour-long, foreplay-filled, passionate sex.


----------



## MsPATS (Nov 28, 2012)

I know he is not married. So that is not an issue. I know he is not living with someone. So that is not an issue. We see each other about twice a week; movies, dinner, shows, etc. The quickies take place 2-3 times a week and usually last about 45-60 mins. He does go out of his way to make me feel good, so no complaints there. Just curious about the quickies between dates. Is this a way to keep from getting too emotionally attached? We have been dating for about 9 months. We are both divorced and have grown children who do not live with us.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

In that case, best ask him why you're okay for booty calls but not for over nights? Whatever reason he gives, unless it is,"well you haven't invited me" is BS to cover his real reason. He doesn't want to get too involved with you.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Perhaps I'm a sexual failure but I don't regard an hour as a quickie.

A quickie to me is a 5/10 minute knee trembler up against a wall.


Or maybe bend her over a chair and give her a good seeing too.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Perhaps I'm a sexual failure but I don't regard an hour as a quickie.
> 
> A quickie to me is a 5/10 minute knee trembler up against a wall.
> 
> ...


Agreed. To me it's 5-10 minutes in the morning before getting the kids up, or sneaking into a room for a few.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

45 to 60 minutes is a quickie? News to me. 

Now teach me what a non-quickie is. I'm sure I don't know what is consistent with this standard. 

It seems to me for you, courting must occur such as dinner and long walks and hours of romance before doing the deed or it's a quickie. 

I don't see it that way. 

To me a quickie is five to ten minutes of intense sex passionately inserted in between other far less exciting activities such as chores, appointments responsibilities or other planned activities on a time crunch. 

The purpose is to connect in a fun exciting passionate manner with the short amount of time available and to then "quick"ly get back to other plans. 

I think someone is confused here.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

OP, is the problem more the fact that he pops over, does the dirty (delicious) deed and goes home again?

Do you not ever snuggle, go to sleep and wake up together?

Because while the sex is great, the closeness, the togetherness you both get because of the sex is almost as good.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Perhaps I'm a sexual failure but I don't regard an hour as a quickie.
> 
> A quickie to me is a 5/10 minute knee trembler up against a wall.
> 
> ...



Right, so they're not quickies, but plain old booty calls.

And I have to say, "bend her over a chair and give her a good seeing too" should only be done within the confines of an otherwise healthy relationship in which both partners actually recognize the difference between booty call and relationship. Very hot Wysh, very hot!

A good seeing to....that what mrs. Pink needs! I should stay out of SIM today.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Quickies are good when you both are pressed for time and someone needs a release...but I personally want more than just quickies during the week. 

As a man, I want to spend the extra time exploring her body from head to toe whenever possible. If the boyfriend is not craving lots of extra time with her, he is likely just using her for his booty call. She should hold off on the quickies and see what his reaction is.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

A quickie to me is 5-10 minutes and usually spontaneous. 

I think the OP is describing a situation where the encounter is based solely around the sex. The sex is not the pleasant surprise that results out of more relationship-oriented activities. 

As I have aged, I need more than just a willing partner.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Perhaps I'm a sexual failure but I don't regard an hour as a quickie.
> 
> A quickie to me is a 5/10 minute knee trembler up against a wall.
> 
> ...


Or the arm of the couch is good too. Just sayin.... :smthumbup:


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> A quickie to me is a 5/10 minute knee trembler up against a wall.
> 
> 
> Or maybe bend her over a chair and give her a good seeing too.


That's a loving romantic night of passion for a Scots lass Wysh


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Sometimes when time is short....a quickie can mean that her panties are just pushed to the side instead of being completely removed. That extra bit of "friction during thrusting" is erotic. I also like quickies when she leaves her heels on. Very sexy.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Sometimes when time is short....a quickie can mean that her panties are just pushed to the side instead of being completely removed. That extra bit of "friction during thrusting" is erotic. I also like quickies when she leaves her heels on. Very sexy.


Yup....hike the skirt up a little bit.....slide the panties to the side and the heels are still on. Hot as all get'out!!!!!!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

A 60 minute quickie?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> A 60 minute quickie?


60 minutes is a good session....but NOT a quickie in my world.


----------



## daSaint (Sep 20, 2013)

Quickies are hot, hard & fast! Like has been said, it usually doesn't last more than 10mins. I think OP is not complaining about the duration of the 'quickies', but misses basking in the afterglow of lovemaking with her BF. Talk about the sweet mushy talk, cuddling/spooning, waking up in each other's arms, etc. These are only possible if her BF stays over, as you can't really enjoy the sex + afterglow all in 45mins. That i guess is the reason the lovemaking sessions seem like quickies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

daSaint said:


> Quickies are hot, hard & fast! Like has been said, it usually doesn't last more than 10mins. I think OP is not complaining about the duration of the 'quickies', but misses basking in the afterglow of lovemaking with her BF. Talk about the sweet mushy talk, cuddling/spooning, waking up in each other's arms, etc. These are only possible if her BF stays over, as you can't really enjoy the sex + afterglow all in 45mins. That i guess is the reason the lovemaking sessions seem like quickies.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

I said similar earlier.


----------



## MsPATS (Nov 28, 2012)

45-60 mins of passionate sex. I call it quickie because the visit is for spontaneous sex with little else. It's off to work, or to pick up the kids, etc. when we are done. In my book that is a quickie. The dating time is equally nice, but different from the quickie.


----------



## MsPATS (Nov 28, 2012)

dasaint said:


> quickies are hot, hard & fast! Like has been said, it usually doesn't last more than 10mins. I think op is not complaining about the duration of the 'quickies', but misses basking in the afterglow of lovemaking with her bf. Talk about the sweet mushy talk, cuddling/spooning, waking up in each other's arms, etc. These are only possible if her bf stays over, as you can't really enjoy the sex + afterglow all in 45mins. That i guess is the reason the lovemaking sessions seem like quickies.
> _posted via mobile device_



bingo


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

It seems we all like quickies and agree they are part of a healthy mix of love making. Soooo, the missing piece is what does he have to say...... Did I miss it?


----------



## MsPATS (Nov 28, 2012)

Shoto1984 said:


> It seems we all like quickies and agree they are part of a healthy mix of love making. Soooo, the missing piece is what does he have to say...... Did I miss it?


I told him he is the king of the quickies. He laughed and said he just enjoys being with me. I have no idea what enjoy means.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you're not getting what you want out of this, is there a reason why you're not communicating your needs in a healthy and constructive way?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Shoto1984 said:


> If you're not getting what you want out of this, is there a reason why you're not communicating your needs in a healthy and constructive way?


:iagree: MsPats, have you told him that you want and need more quality time.....not just quickies? What would he say if you ask him? Does he think spending more time with you will make your relationship to serious? Is he afraid of commitment?


----------



## daSaint (Sep 20, 2013)

this looks like NSA sex or FWB (...IMO). He gets sexual release/gratification whenever he wants, hence he enjoys 'being' with you. Having been together for 9 months sexually I don't suppose he can't make out time to spend the whole night with you...either your place or his. As much as i don't know your expectations from the relationship nor the dynamics of the relationship, i'll say it could be a sign of a fear/unwillingness to be committed while he enjoys the 'benefits'. I may be wrong though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kimberley17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you ever have tmes where you cuddle and are affetionate? Or only during these 45-60 mon sessions and then he darts off?


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

MsPATS said:


> I hope the guys can explain this to me. My BF of 9 months loves quickies. He loves the spontaneous quick meetings either early in the morning, late at night or in the afternoon. Sometimes he will text me at 3 a.m. wanting to come over. Our sex is great and I love that he is thinking about me at different times when we are apart, but I don't understand his love for quickies as opposed to long over night sex.


I hate quickies!! Hate them!! When I was younger I liked them now I much prefer 5 course sex with all the fixings.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't even move for at least 5 minutes after sex. Legs/arms/abs are too tired. More power to him if dude can put in 45-60 mintues and pop right up and go like he just had a relaxing nap.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

sinnister said:


> I can't even move for at least 5 minutes after sex. Legs/arms/abs are too tired. More power to him if dude can put in 45-60 mintues and pop right up and go like he just had a relaxing nap.


That's bull! I have never met a woman in my life that wanted 45-60 minutes of penetration.

The whole experience? Yes, start, stop, yes, but a constant 45-60 minutes of penetration.........pfffffffffft. That's out of a book!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

This tread is making me want a quickie tonight. Maybe I will take a shower, wrap myself in a towel, walk up to my wife, and ask for a "stallion kiss" while I let the towel fall to the floor....with a smile of course!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> This tread is making me want a quickie tonight. Maybe I will take a shower, wrap myself in a towel, walk up to my wife, and ask for a "stallion kiss" while I let the towel fall to the floor....with a smile of course!


I thought you said in another thread the towel wouldn't fall?????


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> I thought you said in another thread the towel wouldn't fall?????


:rofl::rofl::rofl: When I want stallion kissing, I don't cover it up!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: When I want stallion kissing, I don't cover it up!


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a mutually agreed upon quickie every once in a while. Sometimes it can be very exciting if both people are into it. Not meant to be the norm, but still can be fun.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

barbados said:


> Nothing wrong with a mutually agreed upon quickie every once in a while. Sometimes it can be very exciting if both people are into it. Not meant to be the norm, but still can be fun.


Yep, that's the way we approach it.

Sometimes I give her a quickie just before she goes to work. She complains a bit as she has just showered but I love sending her off to work with a little gift.

Also can be very erotic I find if you are not sure if you are going to be caught. So we sometimes have a quickie outside, especially on holiday and driving through countryside.


And when we have had a quickie at my behest I have to make sure I can back it up later with a full on session.


----------

